# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [How-To] Ebonheart Pact - 1-50 in 20 hours /played + VR ranks

## Doctah Doom

Hey guys I've found a great leveling guide for the Ebonheart Pact that can get you from 1-50 in as little as 20 hours /played, and VR1-10 in a few days /played.

Here it is. - ***just a link to another website, not a file***

*******I OBVIOUSLY DID NOT CREATE THIS GUIDE; ALL CREDIT GOES TO VoTF AND THOSE WHO WROTE IT.*******

Hopefully some of you can get some use from this.

I'm in the process of writing a similar guide for the Aldmeri Dominion, so stay tuned!

Cheers, Doom

----------


## Bierdeife

Wheres the link?

----------


## Doctah Doom

Really? 





(10chars...)

----------


## element19090

thank you for this!

----------


## skunken

Thanks man!  :Smile:

----------


## Bippy

Great job, thanks for this. +Rep. I'll send you some more once you put up the aldmeri one!!! Cheers.

Edit, gotta spread some love around first xD

----------


## romanitt

Thanks dude

----------


## Oaks_82

Thank you. gonna make a Ebon to try it out. Anything like this for Daggerfall?

----------


## nGxSiphor

Thanks a lot, But im on AD unfortunately. Let me know when you have this AD Guide your making. Sounds like i could use a decent guide that might actually have useful information ;D 
+Rep

----------


## rickwayne

nice post buddy

----------


## Doctah Doom

Most of this still works, for those who just bought the console version of the game

----------


## Soapbox

> Most of this still works, for those who just bought the console version of the game


I did, about to check it out. Thank you

----------


## spygen

thanks - will try this with the ps4 version

----------


## sanerrr

Error 404 - page not found

----------


## p1nhead

There is no link  :Frown:

----------


## onealns

Yeah it's dead now, anyone have a copy of this guide?

----------


## xShira

Grind in skyreach with exp pots, easiest way.

----------

